# POLL: How many Oberon covers do you have?



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I have NO Oberon covers, LOL, and am amazed by the numbers of people who seem to have SEVERAL!  So go on - tell us the truth. How many DO you have??


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

A related question: How many Oberon covers PER KINDLE do you have?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

At the moment I have 2 Oberon Kindle covers and no Kindles.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have two; one for each Kindle.... I also bought a Peacock large journal....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have 3 covers:  2 for K1 and 1 for K2, but I also have a large Peacock journal and a card case.......so far!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have one and that is after 4 months of resisting.
And while I see no need for me to have more.......
I can understand the desire to have the beautiful works of art.
Nice items of craftmanship.

Just sayin....


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> At the moment I have 2 Oberon Kindle covers and no Kindles.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm on my second (only 1 Kindle) - started with Tree of Life then traded with another KB member for purple Butterfly.  Seems her husband wasn't crazy about using purple Butterfly on the K1 that he'd "inherited" from her.  He's very happy with the (relatively) more masculine ToL, and I'm very happy with the Butterfly.  And it's the only cover I use.  I did have a red m-edge, my husband used it, then traded with my daughter for her mocha m-edge, now they're both happier.  Hmmm, I detect a family trend here....


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

none but not sure how much longer I'll resist


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I have one Kindle cover (green World Tree) and one journal cover (wine Celtic Diamond) I had originally gotten the journal cover for my Kindle and Amazon cover combo but changed to the Kindle specific color.

I am considering getting a second Kindle and if I do, a cover would be sure to follow


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Two Kindles and 2 covers -- one for each.

EllenR


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I sort of have one (it's on its way- I'm currently tracking its progress across the US via UPS). I ordered a green Creekbed Maple.


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Technically, I have only 1 Oberon Kindle Cover (Purple Roof of Heaven)-that's for my K2.  But I also use the old Amazon covers with the Large Oberon covers for variety or when the mood to change hits. So for my K1 and K2, I also have the option on the Blue Peacock, Red da Vinci, Wine Celtic Hounds and Saddle Creekbed Maple. Sooo...since I use them strickly as Kindle Covers-that makes um...*sheepish look* uh 5


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

three for my K1, two for my K2 and one for my Dx and working on my second


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have two K2 covers---a green forest cover and a navy Hokusai Wave cover.  I also have a purple "greenman" large journal, a purple "greenman" card holder, a purple celtic diamond small journal, a purple Sky Dragon small organizer and a couple of bookmarks.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have none...but I do have 3 Oberon journals...two of which are the large covers that I plan to use for my Kindle as soon as I get them a little more broken in...right now they are stiff and don't bend too well. I have a small purple fairy journal, a large wine Celtic hounds, and a large Guenevere (sp?) in navy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Had two, now I have one.  
deb


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> I have NO Oberon covers, LOL, and am amazed by the numbers of people who seem to have SEVERAL! So go on - tell us the truth. How many DO you have??


I have one for my journal, one for my K1 which I gave to my younger son and one for Serenity, my K2

Patrisha


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

2


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have one but I bought two as gifts do they count?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I only have one, but have bought 5. 3 were mine, 1 with K1 and 2 with the K2. 2 were my daughters, one for her K1 and then her new K2. Love them.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Two for me.  Just recieved my 2nd one yesterday.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I also bought a Peacock large journal....


This has to be my next oberon purchase!! I live in lust of this journal!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

One cover per Kindle. One for my Kindle, one for my boyfriend's Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I punched the "2" on the poll for my two K1 covers.  I also have a large journal and a card case.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Mine's being made at the moment, so technically speaking I have one... For now.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok I think I made a mistake, I clicked on 3 because we have 3 oberon k2 covers in our home. I bought one for myself, one for my mom and 1for my little sister when she got her kindle. But now that I went back and read it I think it meant just me personally. So I guess I own just one. Sorry if I tainted the results.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I have one for my K1 and another one for my K2. (I bought my sister an M-Edge cover for her K1 because she said she doesn't need the "fancy cover" I have.  )


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have one, the purple butterfly for my KK Chrysalis.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I should also that that I have bought several and either given them as gifts or sold them.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I have one for my k2, one for my k1, and gave one to my son for his k2, and for my friend's bday I gave a k2 cover.  I've also given a journal, checkbook cover, card holder and the jewelry as gifts.  They make the ideal gift cuz they're so well made and unique!


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

I've got one on the way - the TOL in saddle!
If money were less of an object, I can really see having more! 
It was such a hard decision - all of the designs are so beautiful.  I almost called
Oberon CS today to change my order to the Celtic Hounds, but I decided to go with my
initial instinct and keep the TOL.  I have no earthly need for more than one, but...


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I voted 2- I have a Taupe Hokusai Wave and a Red River Garden

I also have a purple hummingbird large journal. 

And, all this talk of Oberon makes me want to order something new.....................hm mm what to order?


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

1 - K1 World Tree in green
1 - K1 ROH in Sky Blue
1 - K2 ROH in purple
1 - K2 River Garden in red
1 - DX Dragonfly Pond in Sky Blue
Will order 1 - DX Hummingbird in red when available

I also have a Sky Dragon Portfolio in red, a large Wolf journal in wine, Sky Dragon checkbook cover in red, Hummingbird card holder in red and a couple necklaces. I really like Oberon!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I answered one, but that is not entirely truthful.  I have purchased 3 total: two for my K1: one I sold and the other sold with the K1 so they are no longer in my possesion.  I have bought 1 K2 cover but it is still processing so currently there are none in my possesion.

It is a trick question!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It is a trick question! I have seen more Oberons in the past year that I have seen in my whole life...LOL. A quick rundown:

Blue Hokusai wave for my K1, which I gave to my sister with the K1
Saddle Tree of Life for my daughter's K1, which she still has
Purple Roof of Heaven fo the K1 (received in error, I kept it and sold it)
Red River Garden for the K2 (sold)
Purple Roof of Heaven for the K2 (still have, will never get rid of since it is the "old" purple)
Green Tree of Life for the K2 (sold)
Bold Celtic in Wine for the DX (returned to Oberon as I was a beta tester)
Hokusai Wave in navy for the DX (received yesterday)
Red Gingko for the K2 (due to arrive tomorrow)

Someone else do the math...

L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

O.k.  I have to change my vote   I just bought another one...couldn't resist!    My husband is threatening to write up an "agreement" (he's a lawyer)...I've had one such agreement before involving jewelry.  I seriously need to stop!    That tops me out at 5 covers, only 1 for the K1 that now belongs to my husband...hmmmmm...I hope the K3 is the same size as the K2...


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

According to UPS, I have one "in transit" to my house as we speak.  I'm so excited.  I wouldn't have found these if not for this site.  Thanks!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

threeundertwo said:


> According to UPS, I have one "in transit" to my house as we speak. I'm so excited. I wouldn't have found these if not for this site. Thanks!


Haha, I read this as UPS just decided to send one to you - without your knowledge. Could you have them send one to me also. 

I hope you love your cover when it arrives...and if the enablers get a hold of you it may not be the last one you order.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I have 1 (Navy Wave)for my KK, one coming (taupe Ave Trees) for my DX, but have purchased multiple journal covers(5), one of which my K2 uses(green forest), the others were gifts. Did get a peacock journal in sky blue for myself also.

Lynn L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have one for my Aurora, KK.  I am currently saving the money for a 2nd cover the Red Ginko, I love that cover, my plan is to keep both of the covers and switch depending on my mood.  LOL


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I voted 2 even though the only Oberon I currently have in my possession is a DX Purple Roof of Heaven cover, but I ordered a DX Red River Garden cover last night and thought that it would be silly not to include it.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I will purchase just one for the foreseeable future because they are so expensive.  I have promised myself that if I take off 10 pounds within the next 4-5 weeks, I can purchase the blue Roof Of Heaven for the K2.  It's a real incentive to lose that pesky 10 pounds -- and I am really committed to doing it!

I have only one concern at present... my Kindle 2 is in an M-edge cover -- I hope it will be easy to remove it from the hinge.  I'm a bit scared about that.

Has anyone ever had their Kindle come out of the Oberons with the corner straps?  I don't want velcro, I don't think.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have nothing but straps and you can rest assured that it will not come out! There is a You Tube video about oberon covers with a demonstration of how well they are held in.

*Edit: Here it is!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link!  It sure looks secure, especially withthe way he was shaking it up and down.  I don't think there will be a problem with the corners.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

You are welcome!  And that is the K1....it is my humble opinion that the K2 is even an even more secure fit in an Oberon with straps!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynn said:


> I have 1 (Navy Wave)for my KK, one coming (taupe Ave Trees) for my DX, but have purchased multiple journal covers(5), one of which my K2 uses(green forest), the others were gifts. Did get a peacock journal in sky blue for myself also.
> 
> Lynn L


Ooh, hope you'll post a picture of your taupe Ave of Trees - I love that design and haven't seen it in Taupe.


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

I have posted a photo of my taupe Avenue of Trees on this Accessories board - it is on the second page near the bottom.  It is beautiful - go take a look!

Jeri in PA


----------

